# بدي نصيحتكم ،



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

مابعرف وشلون ابدأ كلامي - بس هون من فتره وهيدي اول مره اكتب فيها .. اول شي انا مو مسيحيه ، انا مسلمه بس والله محتاره او خايفه يعني المسيحيه احس انها بعقلي وبقلبي بس فيه جوايا خووف .. انا عرفت كتير مسيحين ومسيحيات بنظري ما شوفت احسن منهم ومن اخلاقهم ، وبنفس الوقت عرفت مسلمين كتير بحكم اني مسلمه يعني من قرايبي ومن المدرسه والجامعه والله ماشوفت منهم غير الغدر والخيانه والكذب .. حتى حبيبي والله على كثر ما خلصت معه وحبيته خااااني ، حتى كلام خالتي عن المسيحين كله اضطهاد وسب واشياء عجيبه والله ما تصير .. انا قلبي وعقلي مع المسيحيه - بس والله جوا فيني خووف وصار فيه صراااع دايم بداخلي والله تعببت وما بعرف شو اعمل ، ياريت تعطوني نصيحتكم ورأيكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2009)

*أولا بنرحب بوجودك معانا وبنتمنى أن ربنا ينور عقلك وقلبك وتوصلى للحقيقه اللى بتدورى عليها ويضيع اى خوف من جواكى .
فى المنتدى قسم خاص للاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه تقدرى تحطى اى سؤال محتاجه تعرفى اجابته وهتلاقى اخوات ليكى كتيير هنا هيساعدوكى بكل محبه واحتمال ..
نورررررتينا يا جيسي موون وربنا معاكى *


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

بنرحب فيك أختي وفرحانين بجد بانضمامك الينا ..وميرسي على الشهادة الحلوة اللي قلتها عنا ...أختي أتشجعي والرب معك ولاتخافي ...الرب لم يعطنا روح الفشل ...بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح ...لا تخافوا ..ليه لأني معك...معنا رب الجنود ...ربنا القوي الجبار ...القدير


----------



## + بريسكلا + (28 أبريل 2009)

​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

انا ما سبيت المسيحين بالعكس والله مدحتهم وتمنيت اني اصير منهم ..وقولت ان المسيحيه بعقلي وبقلبي .. ليش فاهمين الموضوع غلط وتسبوني


----------



## ميدو سعيد (28 أبريل 2009)

الاخت الفاضله المسيح يرى ويسمع كل طلبة بتتقال من القلب فلو بجد من قلبك عايزه تتعرفى عليه هو مش هايتاخر وحو بيحبك وبيدور عليكى قبل ما انتى تدورى عليه بس اطلبيه من قلبك بس وهو رب واله صالح الى الابد(من يقبل اليا لا اخرجه خارجا):sami73:


----------



## just member (28 أبريل 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> انا ما سبيت المسيحين بالعكس والله مدحتهم وتمنيت اني اصير منهم ..وقولت ان المسيحيه بعقلي وبقلبي .. ليش فاهمين الموضوع غلط وتسبوني


*اخى العزيز  اهلا ومرحبا بك فى منتدى الكنيسة *
*راجين من الرب يسوع قدر استفادة لكى يشع نورة بقلبك*
*حبيى الغالى  الكلام اللى مكتوب من قبل العضو المبارك لا يمسك بشء *
*ولا على المحمل الشخصى *
*مجرد تفاهات اتقالت من قبل عضو مسلم وتم التعامل معها من قبل الادارة *
*بمعنى ان الكلام مو الك بالمرة*
**
*مبسوطين وفرحانين بوجودك وسطينا ونتمنى تواجدك ديما وتجولك بكل الاقسام*
*سلام ونعمة*
**​


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اخي العزيز
> اهلا ومرحبا بك فى منتدى الكنيسة *
> *راجين من الرب يسوع قدر استفادة لكى يشع نورة بقلبك*
> *حبيى الغالى  الكلام اللى مكتوب من قبل العضو المبارك لا يمسك بشء *
> ...



اختي العزيزة
سلام الرب يكون معك
انا بالطبع
لا اقصدك باي شئ واذا كان ذلك ما فهمته
فسوف احذف مشاركتي
لكن انا اقصد الكلام الذي رأيته من قبل العضو
انت لم تري ما كتبه
لكني رأيته 
واخي العزيز المشرف رأه
ولم اتمالك اعصابي
فقط

نورت المنتدي
ارجو من الله ان ينير العقول ويفتح القلوب​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

آوكي ولا يهمك وانا اسفه اني فهمت غلط .. وانا بعد والله مبسوطه بوجودي معكم هون ، وياريت تعتبروني واحده منكم


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

لا اختي العزيزة
اولا
اسف لسوء الفهم
ثانيا
اسف لتعبيري
ثالثا
اهلا بيكي في المنتدي
ومنوراه
وانت اختنا كلنا​


----------



## ميدو سعيد (28 أبريل 2009)

انتى فعلا واحد مننا لاننا كلنا اولاد محبوبين للمسيح (انصحك بالقراءة فى الكتاب المقدس هاتستفيدى منه اكتر من كلام البشر )ويسوع يكون معاكى ويجاوبك على كل استفساراتك


----------



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

*طلب ضروري ضروري ضروري ،*

بدي آحد احكـي معــه .. :smi420:


----------



## mero_engel (28 أبريل 2009)

*رد: طلب ضروري ضروري ضروري ،*

*انتي هنا في منتداكي *
*وكلنا هنا اخواتك يا جيسي*
*وسعداء لانضمامك لاسرتنا*​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

تسلمي  .. وانا والله مبسـوطه اني معكم هووون ، بس عن جد حاسه اني بدي حدا احكـي معـه


----------



## tonylovejesus (28 أبريل 2009)

نورتى منتدانا يا جيسى وانشاء اللة هتتبسطى معنا


----------



## Rosetta (28 أبريل 2009)

*اختي جيسي 
المسيحية هي دين المحبة و الرحمة و السلام ..
في المسيحية نحن ابناء الله ليس عبيده.. 
في المسيحية نعبد الله و نعظمه ليس خوفا و رهبة منه.. بل لاننا نصبح اقوى بهذا الحب.. علاقتنا مع الله ليست فرائض و عبادات نحفظها غيبا و نتلوها كدرس التاريخ..
في مسيحتنا نتحدث مع الله بكامل الحرية و العفوية كانه الصديق المستمع..

الخوف الذي بداخلك هو ما يزرعه الشيطان داخل كل انسان تفتح عيناه على معرفة المسيح المخلص.. فالشيطان مراده ان يبعدنا عن سيدنا المسيح و يبقينا في الضلال 
اقراي الكتاب المقدس .. فانا متاكدة انكي ستجدي الجواب الشافي .. ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (28 أبريل 2009)

كلنا هنا اخواتك
اي حاجة محتاجاها
اي مشكلة قدامك
اي سؤال
قولي
وهتلاقي انشاءلله اللي هيجاوبك ويكلمك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

يعني انتي الحين ما سبتيني ؟ .. انتي سبتيني وسبيتي امي وابوي بعد .. بس عموماً مارح ارد بنفس اسلوبك ،


----------



## رحيق (28 أبريل 2009)

لالا  

انا بس ثار غضبي  وحبي  لاختي  بس مش اكثثر من كده  

لكل انسان رد فعل 

انا قالت نصحيه  

مش راح اخسر حاجه

وبعدين حاوالت اعدل بعض الكلامات

بس  ماقدرت لانه ايقونة التعديل  مش موجوده عندي

ربنا يسامحك على ماتهمتيني فيه


على فكره  بس اسئالي عني في المنتدى

انا 

بحب الجميع

وبحترم  الجميع

​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (28 أبريل 2009)

ولاايهمـك بس انا اتدايقت شـوي من الحكي مو اكثرر .. وتشرفت بمعـرفتك آختـي ،


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

حبيبة قلبى ما حدش يقدر يغصبك على حاجة لو انت فعلا جادة فى كلام 
ارفعى عينك و قولى يا رب ارشدنى 
بمنتهى البساطة و الايمان و هو مش هيسيبك و راح يريحك على طول
منورا المنتدى يا جميل


----------



## رحيق (28 أبريل 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> ولاايهمـك بس انا اتدايقت شـوي من الحكي مو اكثرر .. وتشرفت بمعـرفتك آختـي ،



الكلام ده موجه الي

يارب يكون لي لاني

بجد  كان كلامي  

جامد

بس والله 

انا اصلا تعبانه  جدااااا

دلوقتي ومرضيه بس 
مقدرش اقلك معاي ائه على العام


بجد انا راح اتشرف في معرفتك



بجد سمحيني  ممكن 

كنت شديده

بس انا مش كده والله

انا في العكس  جدا ريلكس


ومعملش كده


وشوفي مواضيعي عايز رئيك

فيهن ياقمر


----------



## oesi no (28 أبريل 2009)

*منورانا يا اختى 
وربنا ينور طريقك 
السيد المسيح يقول لنا لا تخف امن فقط 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أبريل 2009)

*أهلا بك وسط أخوتك وآخواتك

منتظرين تساؤلاتك​*


----------



## أَمَة (29 أبريل 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> مابعرف وشلون ابدأ كلامي - بس هون من فتره وهيدي اول مره اكتب فيها .. اول شي انا مو مسيحيه ، انا مسلمه بس والله محتاره او خايفه يعني المسيحيه احس انها بعقلي وبقلبي بس فيه جوايا خووف .. انا عرفت كتير مسيحين ومسيحيات بنظري ما شوفت احسن منهم ومن اخلاقهم ، وبنفس الوقت عرفت مسلمين كتير بحكم اني مسلمه يعني من قرايبي ومن المدرسه والجامعه والله ماشوفت منهم غير الغدر والخيانه والكذب .. حتى حبيبي والله على كثر ما خلصت معه وحبيته خااااني ، حتى كلام خالتي عن المسيحين كله اضطهاد وسب واشياء عجيبه والله ما تصير .. انا قلبي وعقلي مع المسيحيه - بس والله جوا فيني خووف وصار فيه صراااع دايم بداخلي والله تعببت وما بعرف شو اعمل ، ياريت تعطوني نصيحتكم ورأيكم


 
شوفي يا حبيبتي
هذه بداية النعمة والخلاص في حياتك.
احساسك بالمسيحية بعقلك وبقلبك يدل على أنك متنبهة لنعمة الرب التي تعمل فيك بسكون.

الرب أعطانا العقل لكي نعرفه به. بالعقل إما نكون غرباء وأعداء للرب، أو محبين وقريبين منه. وهذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن فكرنا الذي كان السبب في بعدنا عن الله قبل مجيء السيد المسيح الذي به تصالحنا مع الله.

كولوسي الأصحاح 1 العدد 21 وَأَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً *اجْنَبِيِّينَ وَأَعْدَاءً فِي الْفِكْرِ،* فِي الأَعْمَالِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، قَدْ صَالَحَكُمُ الآنَ

وكما اننا نعرف الله بعقلنا، كذلك نعطيه قلبنا ليكون منزلا له. وهذا كلام السيد المسيح عن الذين يحبونه ويحفظون كلامه:

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي* *وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.* 

المنزل هنا لا يعني الحصر المساحي أو أن الله يترك العالم ويسكن عند المؤمن بل المعني هو أن ينزل أو يحل في قلوبنا. هذه هي المسيحية. ليست دينا بل حياة حميمية مع الله تبدأ على الأرض وتنمو في ملكوته.

أما الحيرة والخوف التي تشعرين بها فهي عادية لكل إنسان يساوره إحساسا أو فكرا يخالف ما نشأ عليه. بالإضافة الى الخوف الذي يزرعه عدو الخير في قلوب الذين يرى أن أعينهم بدأت تنفتح على النور. لأن السيد المسيح هو نور العالم، والشيطان هو الظلمة التي يريد أن يحفظ الناس فيها لكي لا يروا نور المسيح، ولا يخلصوا في يوم الدينونة.

قال السيد المسيح:

يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 46*أَنَا* *قَدْ جِئْتُ* *نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ* حَتَّى *كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.*
يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: "*أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ.* *مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا *"





> بدي آحد احكـي معــه .. :smi420:



احتهدي في مشاركاتك. اقرائي وردي حتى يصل مجموع مشاركاتك الى فوق الخمسين. وعند ذلك ستتمتعين بخاصية المراسلات الخاصة في المنتدى ويمكنك ان تتكلمي مع العضو الذي ترتاحين له أو لها.

صلي وقولي يا رب أنا اريد الحقيقة ولكني خائفة. عرفني عليك وانزع الخوف مني وأنا مستعدة اتبعك.

الرب يكون معك يا اختي جيسي.


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أبريل 2009)

جيسي حبيبتي ربنا معاكي وينور طريقك

هنقل موضوعك لقسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (29 أبريل 2009)

أختي العزيزة سلام ونعمة​ 
من أجل الرسائل حاولي أن تشاركي أكثر مثلما قالت لكي أختي أمة
وعندما تصبح لديكي خمسين مشاركة ستستطيعين أن تراسلي من تحبين وترتاحين لجواب أسئلتك​ 
وأنا عندي نصيحة واحدة فقط
جربي أن تتحدثي إلى الله أشكريه عاتبيه إذا أحببتي ولكن تحدثي إليه
الله يحبك ويحب أن تتحدثي إليه وكوني على ثقة أنكي ستشعرين فورا بالراحة لأنه دائما يسمع طلباتنا​ 
واعلمي أن الله أب حنون وهو يحبك يقول الله في الكتاب المقدس:​ 
هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟ حَتَّى هَؤُلاَءِ يَنْسِينَ وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ.​ 
هذا هو الإله الذي نعرفه ونعبده
أهلا وسهلا بكي والرب ينور طريقك
سلام المسيح يكون معك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

رحيـق .. اي يا قمر موجـه الكي انتي .. واسفه بس توي اشوف الرد ، ومن عيوني بشـوف مواضيعـك .. وسلاامتـك من التعب


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

oesi_no تسلم اخوي والنور نورك .. وياريت تصلي من اجلي وتدعي لي


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

هـلاا فيـك اكثر - صووت صـااارخ - ولي الشـرف اني وسطكم


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

امـة تسلمين على كـل هالحكي اللي قولتيـه عن جد استفدت منـه كتير .. وعن جد حسيت  اني من جيت المنتدى بـراحه لان انا كنت على النت ادخل مواقع الاغاني او الشات بس.. وكنت مدمنـه شات ما يمر يوم الا لمن ادخـل الشات .. من اربع سنوات وانا على هيـك .. بس من شهور قليله وانا حاسه اني بعذاب والله حيررانه بكل شـي بس الحين وانا وسطكم وعم اسمع حكيكم اررتحت كتير .. فديتكم


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

فراشـه تسلمين يا قمـر


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

فؤاد تسلم على رد .. وبعمل اللي قولت عليـه وياريت انت كمان تصلي من اجلي وتدعي لي ان يروح الخوف اللي بقلبي


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2009)

الأخت جيسي مون
تصرفات الأشخاص ليست قياس لمعرفة الطريق, فهناك من يلتزم و هناك من لا يلتزم بعقيدته. رغتك للمسيحية يجب أن تكون نابعة عن معرفة و فهم و استيعاب لما تحمله المسيحية من رسالة و خلاص

كبداية تستطيعين قراءة الموضوع التالي: كيف أؤمن بالمسيح؟ 

بعد إكماله تستطيعين الرجوع و طرح ما تواجهيه من أسئلة لكي نجيب بنعمة الرب


----------



## ponponayah (29 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بيكى جيسى وسط اخواتك
يسوع يحط ايدو عليكى وينزع اى خوف 
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة
ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى


----------



## Strident (29 أبريل 2009)

ربما تحبين الدخول هنا...فهو شخص سبقك في الطريق بقليل... و لم يعتمد بعد لكنه آمن بالمسيح...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1318151

الرب معك و ينير حياتك


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

الـزعيم صح كلاامك بس انا قـولت هيـك لان هيدااا واقع انا عشتـه واكيد اثرر فينـي .. والحين بقرا الموضـوع


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah .. تسلمين على الرد واتمنى ان تصلي من اجلي وتدعي لي


----------



## bent yasoo3 (29 أبريل 2009)

johnnie  .. تسلم على الرابط وبدخل فيـه واشوفـه


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (30 أبريل 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> johnnie  .. تسلم على الرابط وبدخل فيـه واشوفـه



اختى الحبيبه
انا صاحب هذا االربط اختى 
وقراتك رسالتك فتذكرت نفسى فى الحال وشعرت بما تشعرى به اختى لانه لن يشعر بقميه هذا الصراع الا الذى عاشه بالفعل 
لن اكلمك عن نصوص ف الكتاب المقدس ولن ابدى لك اى نصيحه مثل باقى الاخوه الذين شاركوا فى موضوعك 
ولكنى ساقول لكى شهاده امام ربى المخلص يسوع 

  بعد صراع دائم اكثر من 15 سنه وليس اربع سنوات مثلك لم اشعر بالحب والسلام  و الامان والانتماء الا لما قبلت الرب يسوع مخلصى الذى اصلى له الان لاجلك الا تطيل حيرتك اختى وينعم عليكى بمااشعر به الان 
ولك تحياتى


----------



## Strident (30 أبريل 2009)

شكراً أخي مجدي...

أنظر كيف صيرك الرب الآن، ليس مجرد مؤمناً، بل تقود آخرين للإيمان...

الرب معكم و يبارك حياتكم


----------



## cross of jesus (2 مايو 2009)

*مرحبا بيكى يا جيسى

منوره المنتدى

ونتمنالك الافاده والاستفاده

والرب يملا قلبك وحياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> مابعرف وشلون ابدأ كلامي - بس هون من فتره وهيدي اول مره اكتب فيها .. اول شي انا مو مسيحيه ، انا مسلمه بس والله محتاره او خايفه يعني المسيحيه احس انها بعقلي وبقلبي بس فيه جوايا خووف .. انا عرفت كتير مسيحين ومسيحيات بنظري ما شوفت احسن منهم ومن اخلاقهم ، وبنفس الوقت عرفت مسلمين كتير بحكم اني مسلمه يعني من قرايبي ومن المدرسه والجامعه والله ماشوفت منهم غير الغدر والخيانه والكذب .. حتى حبيبي والله على كثر ما خلصت معه وحبيته خااااني ، حتى كلام خالتي عن المسيحين كله اضطهاد وسب واشياء عجيبه والله ما تصير .. انا قلبي وعقلي مع المسيحيه - بس والله جوا فيني خووف وصار فيه صراااع دايم بداخلي والله تعببت وما بعرف شو اعمل ، ياريت تعطوني نصيحتكم ورأيكم



*يسوع هو الطريق والحق والحياة​*
*إقرأى إنجيل متى حتى تتعرفى على تعاليم السيد المسيح*


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (3 مايو 2009)

يسوع هو الطريق والحق والحياة


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> يسوع هو *الطريق* والحق والحياة


 

*أن كنا نريد أن نسير في الطريق مع المسيح *

*ونحيا حياتنا بالحق الإلهي ... لنا هذا الوعد بالراحة من المسيح *

متى 11 : 28 
تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ *الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي* الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا *أُرِيحُكُمْ. 
*
 
*راحة من عقاب الخطية *

*راحة من أعمال الجسد الردية *

*راحة من محاربات إبليس الإنتقامية *

*راحة لنوال سلامنا في حياتنا اليومية*

*راحة الضمير من جهة حياتنا الأبدية *


----------

